# I was planning on starting my sled today but...would you hold off



## TDog77 (Dec 17, 2011)

I am heading up to woodcraft today to get all the supplies needed for my tablesaw sled including high density plastic runners, baltic birch base, maple fence and all the hold downs etc and I was going to start right away but we have a small storm coming in over the next two days with about a 50 percent chance of rain and some cooler weather and with me being in colorado and our natural cycle being very dry obviously the standard humidity is going to rise a little. It's not like it is a sweltering summer day just after a rain shower and 90 percent humidity bug I expect 65 percent instead of our normal 45 or so and I am worried that this will make the wood move too much; should I hold off for two days (really don't want to) or stop worrying and let the dust fly!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

Let the dust fly. The maple will move if it wants to, not much though. Be Safe!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

No worries, mate…......go for it….plywood is dry, and probably the maple, too…..I'd get started on that sucker a.s.a.p.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

+1.

Get to work ;-)

Neil … in blustery Fort Collins …


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it the plywood isn't going to move and the maple will mostly move vertically which shouldn't effect much.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Sounds like some of the excuses I try when I would rather flop on the couch. - lol


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

That's usually what I do when baseball season starts…..grab a glass of ice tea and a snack, and say "I'll start that tomorrow, but not now".....But then the next night, another game comes on, so I'm dead in the water..
But….being retard, I can get to it anytime I want to…..no worries, and no schedule….......


----------



## TDog77 (Dec 17, 2011)

Started guys, thanks for the input.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

We don't think you are a retard, Rick, take it easy on yourself.


----------

